

InboundScore ranks incoming website sales leads intelligently - answerly
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/11/inboundscore/

======
pault
Seattle startup Optify is also doing some interesting things with lead
scoring. <http://www.optify.net/b2b-marketing/lead-scoring/>

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
Great idea for B2B companies. Not sure how this could apply to B2C lead
qualification though.

~~~
answerly
Thanks! The current product is definitely focused on B2B companies. We have
some ideas on how to be helpful for B2C lead qualification, but that probably
won't happen anytime soon since there is a lot to do on the B2B front.

~~~
ISeemToBeAVerb
Understandable. I think it would be terribly difficult to find a method for
managing all the variables that could go into B2C qualification. Solving the
B2B question is more than enough for any one company. Cheers and good luck!

------
jayliew
A good idea to help prioritize which leads to pursue!

~~~
answerly
Many thanks, Jay!

